# Betta Friends



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello all, 

Quick question for ppl who own bettas is a community tank: I recently added 2 dwarf neon rainbows to my 28 gal tank, newly established with one male betta, was this a bad move on my part?

Any ideas suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

If you squint at a fish really hard till it gets good and blurry, and you think to yourself, that kinda looks like a male betta, there might be a problem. Aside from that anything that definetly doesn't look like a betta seems good so far, only have to worry about fin nippers and such. My sig will give you idea of fish that are okay with betta. just keep an eye out for unwanted behavior and you should be fine.


----------



## janislovesfish (May 17, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't add another male betta. HERE are some good community fishes that you can put in your tank. You can also check freshwater aquarium site for a complete guide on tank keeping. Goodluck! :]


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

lol definetly no more than one male betta, and no oscars, its a toss up between who would win.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you for the help,

the betta has stoped flaring at the 2 rainbows all together which is great


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*betta*



UbberFish said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Quick question for ppl who own bettas is a community tank: I recently added 2 dwarf neon rainbows to my 28 gal tank, newly established with one male betta, was this a bad move on my part?
> 
> Any ideas suggestions would be greatly appreciated


Hi, I've had bettas and bred them about all my life and I don't suggest putting anything with them. They will have all there fins gone within a matter of time.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

betta's so far have been unmolested by thier tank mates going 2 1/2 months now. Just be observant of your tank and remove offending fish. which I haven't had to do yet.


----------

